# I love my babies!!!!!



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Couldn't resist taking more pics of my little angels..


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

ooo wat stunning kittys  and them eyes  beautifullll.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes they look so angelic on those pics! little rascals most of the time!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

RascalsNope i don't believe you Bee-they look like angels coz they areReally great pics btw


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he he thaks kelly


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bee, they are sooo gorgeous*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they are growing sooo fast!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They are bee, can't believe how big they're getting*


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bee what beautiful cats you have. Love the second pic.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are beautiful the second one of the two of them and the 3rd of Alfie are really super pictures too - you should frame them I think


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes that was Alfie crashed out on my bed yesterday! 

I liek the one of Lola on the computer.. she sits there for ages watching the mouse on the screen!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

They are gorgeous!  - I love ragdolls, so pretty


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

bee112 said:


> yes that was Alfie crashed out on my bed yesterday!
> 
> I liek the one of Lola on the computer.. she sits there for ages watching the mouse on the screen!


Zelda just sits smack in front of the screen with her bum in my face


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha naughty little girls!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha ha naughty little girls!


They are and I'll have four of them  so when I can't post you'll all no why.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They are such tarts, lol...our poor dog gets a face full if he lies about in one place too long*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *They are such tarts, lol...our poor dog gets a face full if he lies about in one place too long*


Star's neutered and still does it  - Zelda's such a tart so I don't suppose she'll calm down then?


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

I want your kittys 

They are sooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous, they look like they could get away with anything, cause all they need to do is sit there afterwards and look so adorable and you'd forgive them anything


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they'd get away with murder! little monkeys! they're running round up to mischief as we speak!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, mine are all asleep......for now*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Now they're rummaging in my handbag seeing what they can find to steal!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha..*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

LOVELY babies


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

they are so adorable....


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW great pics they look so cute. my kitten is always climbing into bags & boxes to see what he can find to play with or hiding under the bed to jumper on your feet. the new game is to go under bed sheets & bite your toes in middle of night.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics bee


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

ragdolls are like magpies!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful,so cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lovely pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

catzndogz said:


> the new game is to go under bed sheets & bite your toes in middle of night.


Yes Alfie & Lola quite like that game too!


----------

